# Worst spot for Chukar



## pockypie (Jan 4, 2019)

Because I know better than to ask for a good spot 

I have been hunting for just about a year now; I have had success with ducks, grouse, and turkey. Totally and absolutely did not fill my buck tag this year; but I was hoping to get a little experience with chukars. I have yet to see one.

Looking at the utah hunt planner, will I at least see a chukar in northern utah if I stick to that data layer? I have mostly been juuuuussst a littttle bit to east or west of where it says I will find them. I like to walk...alot


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Haven't hunted "devil birds" for a few years but I can guarantee you will walk-a lot! If you've never seen one, well, when you do find them and after they scare the crap out of you, get your heart racing when flushed, you might be able to pull the shotgun up in time before they are gone. 


Fun birds to chase for sure. Hope you get into some.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Broken up cliffs and steep scree with cheatgrass around the base of dead grass clumps. Every spot is the worst spot for chukar, those hateful little jerks deserve every single individual ball of shot that comes after them.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

I read somewhere once that you go chukar hunting for fun the first time, the rest are all for revenge.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, but you know the reason we all do it is because the crappy places they live will always be public land. No one wants to buy any of the land where they are.


----------

